# Tom Nook vs. Redd



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2005)

This is one of the bigest competions.  Vote now!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2005)

I vote for Redd.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 27, 2005)

Nook all the way!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 27, 2005)

Redd, hes a fox    
:wub:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 27, 2005)

Redd.

black mArket>regular market


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 28, 2005)

Redd. He's my favorite.   
:wub:


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2005)

Typos, typos, typos...  At least edit them...  :|

Anyway, I voted for Tom Nook.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Typos, typos, typos...  At least edit them...  :|
> 
> Anyway, I voted for Tom Nook.


 Rock on!  :jay:


----------



## Justin (Jun 28, 2005)

*TOM NOOK!!!*


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 1, 2005)

Redd. He doesn't make you run around town without a map... And he doesn't make you plant trees and flowers...


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 6, 2005)

Nook. Redd sells for higher prices, and would probably charge you twice what nook does for your house.


----------



## SUPERMARIO103 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nook.You can buy alot more things at his store than at redds.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 6, 2005)

I say Nook. He buys and takes your unwanted items, and doesn't pressure to buy overpriced items.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 6, 2005)

redd, I mean he has his own store (okay black market), _and_ camp.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jul 9, 2005)

I vote Redd. Although he is expensive I am so outrageously rich it doesn't matter for me anymore.    			 Plus, I need rarer items to try and complete my catelog which I am closing in on doing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 9, 2005)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> I vote Redd. Although he is expensive I am so outrageously rich it doesn't matter for me anymore.    			 Plus, I need rarer items to try and complete my catelog which I am closing in on doing.


 I can relate to you on that.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 13, 2005)

Nook has my vote


----------



## GAMEQ (Jul 15, 2005)

Nook gets my vote. I mean he DOES give you UNLIMITED time to PAY your house.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 16, 2005)

Nook wins 1 million to 3

3 is clearly  a smaller number than a million


----------



## MGMT (Jul 17, 2005)

Redd all the way hes awesome he has better stuff then nook way better... tho nook did give u ur house i still vote redd


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nook, u can sell stuff to him


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like Nooks wins.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 14, 2005)

hard choice


but ima have to go with

Mystery Door #5


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 29, 2005)

Of course Tom Nook, Redd sells everything way overpriced.


----------



## Micah (Nov 30, 2005)

DUH! Nook!   
^_^


----------



## animal_champion (Dec 1, 2005)

yes. but also you do not owe him 1000's of bells
TOM NOOK ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Truffles (Dec 23, 2005)

Tom Nook

he's a lot nicer


----------



## meleemario (Dec 23, 2005)

Definitely Nook. He offers so much more than Redd, he's got way more items opposed to Redd's 3, but then again, Redd does carry rare items from time to time, like the Triforce and stuff, but Nook still has his spotlight items, but Nook wins in the longrun.


----------



## Micah (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 24, 2005)

Nook definatly (sp?)


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 24, 2005)

Nook isn't shady...Therefore, he get my vote.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2005)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> Nook isn't shady...Therefore, he get my vote.


 Yeah, and you don't need a password to get in his store.


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Dec 24, 2005)

I like Tom Nook alot more.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 24, 2005)

nook is so much cooler than redd!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2005)

Nook, because hes a Tanooki    
:wub:			 , and Mario wears a Tanooki suit.......maybe Mario is Tom Nook!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2005)

nook... he doesn't sell fake paintings >_>


----------



## LIGHTNING (Jan 1, 2006)

Nook He`s cool and funny.    
^_^


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tom Nook. Redd's stuff is too expensive.     

Plus I like the way he talks...


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow...I'm amazed that 11 whole people actually voted for Redd.


----------



## Glactor (Jan 11, 2006)

What's wrong with Redd he's got all the rare stuff that


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2006)

Redd is better than nook because nook always moans in the new one when you get nookingtons. It annonoys me alot!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

.......Redd is a con-artist. I rips you off by selling fake paintings and sells stuff way to high! Nook has more variety too. And my town gets cool stuff so I have no clue what you mean by dull items Glactor.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

Nook.  He sells cool stuff, like a TELESCOPE!


----------



## GosoxJ (Jan 30, 2006)

I go Red, he has cooler and more rare items, and he has more personality thatn Nook.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 30, 2006)

Stop, Stop, Stop, Stop, Stop Stop Stop STop STOp STOP! STOP!!!!!!!!

Crazy Redd is nineteen times better than fat, ugly, sick, twisted, Tom Nook. lol. I'm sure one other person would agree with me on this one, "tomnookisevil". Nook is always so...fat...and cheap. I just never liked him from the start.  
:rofl:	 


:rofl:	                                                                
:rofl:	 

:rofl:	                      


:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Crazy Redd is nineteen times better than fat, ugly, sick, twisted, Tom Nook. lol. I'm sure one other person would agree with me on this one, "tomnookisevil". Nook is always so...fat...and cheap. I just never liked him from the start.


 I wouldn't put it that way. Just don't buy paintings  from Redd and if you do and it's fake give it to Lyle and you will get your money back.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 31, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Stop, Stop, Stop, Stop, Stop Stop Stop STop STOp STOP! STOP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Crazy Redd is nineteen times better than fat, ugly, sick, twisted, Tom Nook. lol. I'm sure one other person would agree with me on this one, "tomnookisevil". Nook is always so...fat...and cheap. I just never liked him from the start.  
:rofl:
> 
> ...


 He's not really _that_ fat, it's just the suit makes him look fat.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 31, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Stop, Stop, Stop, Stop, Stop Stop Stop STop STOp STOP! STOP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Crazy Redd is nineteen times better than fat, ugly, sick, twisted, Tom Nook. lol. I'm sure one other person would agree with me on this one, "tomnookisevil". Nook is always so...fat...and cheap. I just never liked him from the start.  
:rofl:
> 
> ...


 He's not really _that_ fat, it's just the suit makes him look fat.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 31, 2006)

GAH! NOT.....AGAIN.....    

Smart Tech, could you delete one of those for me?

When I reach the deleting rank this problem should be solved....


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 18, 2006)

i love foxs, but im going with Nook! :jay:


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2006)

i prefer nook cause you can relie on him not to sell fakes or whatever.
eventhough redd does sell rarer things    sometimes


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

:gyroidtongue: Nookie is much more honest <3


----------

